# Any mechnics on here?  Isuzu trooper issues



## scribble (14 October 2012)

Any mechanics i am wanting some advice.  I have a 3.0 litre DOHC isuzu trooper SWB diesel.  got 90,000 on the clock so not high on a 2000 yr.  been well looked after reg oil changes etc.  I have had it 2 years.  bit slow to start when cold towards end of winter last year but was fine if heated it twice before starting.  Now stating to get cold and went to it the other day having not used it for a week (been on hols) and heated it twice and it started as normal, backed out of drive and went to pull off and it stalled and then refused to start until the 4th attempt when it finally spluttered into life again and went.  took it shopping etc and it was fine.  once warm it started and ran fine.  took it out today and did the same thing although not as bad but still almost stalled as i pulled away from drive but managed to get foot on accelerator and it was o.k.  smoked a bit then was ok and went .  thought glow plugs but ISIZ dealer want £70 an hr and take 2 hrs to see which one might have gone then order it in and replace them. have googled problem and it also talks about blocked cylinder heads, air leaks so i have no idea.  I dont want to spend a load on it as we are looking to upgrade to a newer 4x4 in month but i dont think i can sell it like it is and i dont know if by using it i am making it worse so it may blow up and i get nothing for it.  

sorry long but any advice would be good.  Injectors have been replaced by ISUZU so not these.


----------



## sarahann1 (14 October 2012)

Hubby (former mechanic) reckons glow plugs, and the quote you got for checking/fixing them was a total 'swearword' rip off. Should be able to check them in place in a few mins. He suggests taking it to a local garage instead of the dealer.


----------



## perfect11s (14 October 2012)

scribble said:



			Any mechanics i am wanting some advice.  I have a 3.0 litre DOHC isuzu trooper SWB diesel.  got 90,000 on the clock so not high on a 2000 yr.  been well looked after reg oil changes etc.  I have had it 2 years.  bit slow to start when cold towards end of winter last year but was fine if heated it twice before starting.  Now stating to get cold and went to it the other day having not used it for a week (been on hols) and heated it twice and it started as normal, backed out of drive and went to pull off and it stalled and then refused to start until the 4th attempt when it finally spluttered into life again and went.  took it shopping etc and it was fine.  once warm it started and ran fine.  took it out today and did the same thing although not as bad but still almost stalled as i pulled away from drive but managed to get foot on accelerator and it was o.k.  smoked a bit then was ok and went .  thought glow plugs but ISIZ dealer want £70 an hr and take 2 hrs to see which one might have gone then order it in and replace them. have googled problem and it also talks about blocked cylinder heads, air leaks so i have no idea.  I dont want to spend a load on it as we are looking to upgrade to a newer 4x4 in month but i dont think i can sell it like it is and i dont know if by using it i am making it worse so it may blow up and i get nothing for it.  

sorry long but any advice would be good.  Injectors have been replaced by ISUZU so not these.
		
Click to expand...

 To be brutaly honest these were a disaster right from day one!! it must have cost isuzu a fortune to fix the endless problems they threw up  I did quite a lot of work for isuzu in the early 2000s and there workshops were full of  3 ltr troopers!!  it could be one of many things  but   doubtfull  its glow plugs,  if it starts then stops  its usaly  a fuel problem due to air getting in to the fuel pump, You need to be sure its got the right 5/30 oil in it it could be a simple as that they will not start very well  if the oil is dirty or too thick  .. or something like a rotten fuel line letting air in when its standing  have you tryed pumping the fuel primer then trying to start it ??? personaly I would change the filters and oil first, then if still giving problems ebay as spares or repair as everyone in the trade knows they are bad news , and not easy to work on so the labour element of a repair could be more than its worth , people  buy them and re engine them with the old bomb proof 3.1 then they are great, sorry to be negative .....


----------



## Izzwizz (14 October 2012)

Ive got the 3.1TD older one, SWB N reg.  Not had any of the problems you have had probably because mine is the older one.  Mine had glow plugs done ages ago, in fact we were talking about it the other day, may be around 7 yrs ago, they seem to last forever.  Hubbie is an RAC man so looks after mine lucky for me.  I once had a problem with it spluttering and cutting out and it was something similar to what Perfect 11's is saying with air in the system.  I also put Redex in mine periodically and give it a blast down the motorway so that could be something you could try.


----------



## mynutmeg (14 October 2012)

Not particularly mechanically minded but agree with above about the 3L, when we looked at buying a 3.1 the first thing my mechanic cousin asked was the engine size and warned us to steer clear of 3l as they have a 'habit of blowing up'


----------



## scribble (14 October 2012)

Its just had an oil change and both filters changed (fully synthetic 5w30 oil).


----------



## Irishcobs (14 October 2012)

The 3l were known to have problems with the injectors. 2 of mine went and I got them replaced for it then to blow up and all 4 injectors go. There was a recall a few years back because of them but mine didn't go back (found this out after I had bought it!) it is now sat rotting at my yard awaiting the money to replace the engine. 
I'm not saying this is the problem but it could be related.


----------



## angel7 (14 October 2012)

Dump it in the nearest car auction sold as seen. Seriously not worth the hassle of finding fault and fixing it.
Put the money to something else.


----------



## Mike007 (14 October 2012)

you  almost certainly have an air leak into a fuel pipe. While the car is running all is fine because the pump can clear small amounts of air,but when left for a time ,a larger amount of air enters as gravity draws fuel back to the tank. The car may well start and run for a short time ,till the air reaches the injector pump ,but then it either stops or runs like a bag of nails and smokes (Because the air in the pump effectively alters the injection timing).Next time you go to start the car ,open the bonnet and locate the manual priming pump. switch on the ignition butDO NOT attempt to start the car .Work the manual primer slowly for about 1 minute. Then turn off the ignition . Now turn on the ignition giving it heat for starting and attempt to start the engine..If it springs into life as if nothing was ever wrong, you definately have an air leak. Workingbthe manual primer clears any small amounts of air but the ignition must be on or you will not completely clear the system.Air leaks can be a devil to find but you do not need an Isuzu mechanic, the best person would be your local diesel systems specialist.


----------



## Honey08 (14 October 2012)

sarahann1 said:



			Hubby (former mechanic) reckons glow plugs, and the quote you got for checking/fixing them was a total 'swearword' rip off. Should be able to check them in place in a few mins. He suggests taking it to a local garage instead of the dealer.
		
Click to expand...

Another with a mechanic hubby, who agrees DO NOT GO NEAR A MAIN DEALER unless you have money to burn.  He says they're not bad cars in general.


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (14 October 2012)

Not liking this thread the night before I collect my trooper 3L having had so many people tell me how reliable they are.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (14 October 2012)

AS long as the recall work has been done, these Troopers are bombproof- mines (2002) done 178,000 with us, tows a dream, 30 to the gallon, chaep insurance and £210 a year to tax   and is easily fixed by me- a girl! Milners do all the bits eg full set of filters for £12!! let others who know nothing sl*g them off- yes there were problems which Isuzu handled badly but they are terrific value for money as a result of narrow minded people- just see comments above *shakes head* 
Mike "get well soon mate" 007's comment is by far the most sensible and realistic for your problem. do also check your filter is ok and your oil is the right one as they are very precious about having the right grade. Mine had similar symptoms with reduced fuel economy and she had a fuel tank that had rusted around the top pipe ( the bolt on guard was a bustard to get off but the tank was easy to replace and £150 from Milners- bargain! they have started to sell quite a few so its obviously age related) and get onto the http://www.itocuk.co.uk/  who are fab. The Gods of isuzu- Cotswold at Witney post on there and they really are the number one in the country- extremely helpful  I was once there when a trooper arrived from Scotland as the owner didnt trust anyone else to fix it!


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (14 October 2012)

Likewise. My freelander is for sale @ £800 less than the like for like models but today I get a text asking what I will take for it? Hello? Who are you? You havent seen it? Advert states no offers as its so cheap!

Re: x factor. I gave up when their hour long show had only 8 minutes of singing on it!


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (14 October 2012)

Sooorry this reply went into wrong thread grrr dont know how to move it.


----------

